# Bruce Bowen... Righty or Lefty?



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I was watching Game 6 today and before the game the Spurs were signing autographs for fans. I noticed that Bruce Bowen was signing the autographs with his left hand, but in the game he shoots with his right. What's up with that?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Well some people prefer to do some things with one hand and do another with the other hand even if they're not multihanded (or whatever that word is). I personally am I righty, but I prefer to use a knife with my left hand, catch with my left hand, and use my left hand for alot of other things. As for what handed he is...I dunno. I think he's a righty, but I'm not sure.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya im pretty sure hes a righty


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe he needs to start shooting free throws left handed then.


----------

